# AWCI Show 2015 April 29 & 30; Long Beach, CA



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is anyone planning on attending the AWCI Show this year? Level 5 will be attending but we don't have a booth. Would love to meet up with any other DWT members who might be attending! Message me and I'll get you my number. Of course I'll be walking around in my Level 5 shirt so you will likely see me as well


----------

